
List of Open-Source Meetup Alternatives - msis
https://github.com/coderbyheart/open-source-meetup-alternatives
======
dang
This is a quasidupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21257661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21257661).
It would be better to post a link to that thread, since there shouldn't be two
submissions about the same story on the front page.

